# Movie season ends with a wimper



## billc (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, the summer  movie season is pretty much over with the release of Fright Night and Conan the Barbarian.  I am probably going to see Fright Night this weekend, and after some of the reviews of Conan, I may wait for netflix.  I have to say that it hasn't exactly been a great season for good movies.  Captain America was good, and Cowboy's and Aliens was better than expected but there hasn't been anything that I will go to redbox for when it is released on DVD.  Too bad.  You would think with all the money and the best talent in the world, hollywood would be able to just knock out hit after hit instead of bomb after bomb.  Well, the christmas movie season is approaching, slowly, we'll have to see what that holds for the future.  I did see an interesting trailer for Gerard Butler's new movie Machine Gun Preacher(?) about a former biker, drug addict and violent criminal who finds God, goes to Africa on missionary work and rescues children from the Sudan.  Looks good, but you never know.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 20, 2011)

I only could get to see two movies this summer... thanks to a free ticket from the management when a group of friends and I went to see Sanctum in 3-D and their projector (?) was totally fubared and they had to stop the screening several times. Went to see HP7.2 and then saw Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes. Both I thought were good. HP was the better of the two films that I watched and the better of all the HP films shown thus far. Apes wasn't too bad, of course good f/x and the story... well the ending left you kind of hanging. 
Either way... if/when I can afford it I'll try to catch Conan in the theater and then all the rest on DVD.


----------

